# Maggette for Josh Smith(sf/atl)...



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i brought this trade scenario up on the Clippertalk discussion board, and sadly enough, it did not garner much attention. what do the folks over here think about maggette and a first or second round pick for josh smith?

center: kaman 24
pf(leader): brand 26
sf:josh smith 20
sg:ross 25
pg:livingston 20

every single one of them plays good D, and right off the bat, i see a lack of 3pt shooters, and shooters in general, but the playoffs show us time and time again, that defense wins championships. imagine teams trying to score in the paint against us. you got kaman in the middle, brand behind him, josh on the weakside, and two great perimeter defenders guarding the outside. actually, we might have some shooters on our hands. livy might turn out to be a good shooter, and josh developed a 3pt shot at the end of this season. ross actually has a decent midrange game right now. 

actually, not only could we guard the paint, but we could also guard the perimeter with the best of them. livy, smith, ross, and brand are all pretty quick for their positions, and imagine the versatility. livy, smith, and ross could all guard each others' man, and that pick-and-roll chit that phoenix ran would not work. we could also get more easy buckets in transition with this lineup. wow, out of any possible trade scenario, josh smith looks the best. 

i think it would be easier than people think to get josh smith.
i mean the hawks are a team full of quality SF's and what's one less to them? especially if we give them our first round pick, and they could get the quality PG that they desperately need. 

c-kaman
pf-brand
sf-smith
sg-ross
pg-livy

guard the paint, guard the perimeter, guard big, guard small, guard everything that needs guarding.

imagine a zone D with kaman and brand in the paint. livy, ross, smith on the perimeter. i assume everyone knows about josh's shot-blocking ability, right?

we would lead the league in blocks(again) and steals, opp fg%, opp pts per game, probably every single important team defensive stat. not only that, but look at the versitility.

and how about the bench?

pg-cassell/ewing
sg-mobley/ewing
sf-radman/korolev
pf-singleton
c-????? maybe we could get someone like killingsworth(IU) in the draft. i know he's short, but he's big. 

we would probably need to take a couple cap fillers in return, as maggette's contract has about 30 million left on it, and smith's contract is 4 years, 7 million. value-wise, smith is WAY better than corey, which is why we would need to throw in a first rounder, or something really enticing.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Interesting...Im a huge Josh Smith fan and I did notice he picked up his game big time in the 2nd half. He was puttting up good numbers. Like you said though, where are the 3 pt shooters?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i think with the proposed lineup, we wouldn't need 3ptrs as much, and if we did need them, we could bring radman off the bench, and we would still have big balls cassell to hoist up that 3 during crunch time. mobley is not that bad either...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ive maintained all along that I really dont see maggette on the way out unless 1. its part of a deal for a superstar ala pierce, allen, iverson, garnett, or 2. the clippers are resigning radman, and also want to save money for kaman/livingston.

I really dont see the clippers trading maggs for anything but either just draft picks, or perhaps draft pick and big man, or like i said a superstar.

If the clippers resign radman, i dont think theres a point to go out and trade maggs for another SG/SF, as we still would have Mobley, Radman, Ross, Singleton, Korolev, Livingston, Ewing, all of whom can play either/or SG/SF.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

The hawks wouldn't trade Smith for Maggs. The guy is 20 and had a great end of the season and he just has an insane amount of upside.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Atlanta won't do it, but I'd love either Josh or Gerald Wallace replacing Maggette next year


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

gerald wallace. hmmmm...... never thought about him, but a very good idea. bobcats do need some vets, and wallace is a similar type of defender as smith. lengthy, versatile defender that blocks shots, gets steals, active rebounder, and can score when he needs to. damn, that's a good trade scenario. bobcats would receive a vet that's a legitimate scoring threat and relatively young, and the clippers would get the defender that they sorely need.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

one thing that worries me is that he's missed a lot of games throughout his career. i realize he didn't get much playing time in sac, but still....

however, corey hasn't exactly been all that healthy himself...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Josh Smith....wow....we were the No. 1 shot blocking team already without him. I like the idea if Smith can shoot better. 
Nobody get to the foul line like Maggette though, thats the only thing I will miss him for.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

getting to the foul line is largely decided by the refs, and who they decide to respect. i have a feeling that brand is going to get a lot more calls from the refs next year, and i have a feeling that livingston is gonna get to the line a decent number of times. then we still have mobley, who is a decent slasher(when he wants to be). 

overall, i think that the addition of smith or wallace would give us enough defense to offset the loss of maggette and his ability to get to the line.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how about this idea:

everyone knows that the hawks need a true point guard. how about a sign and trade with cassell+maggette/or draft pick for josh smith?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> how about this idea:
> 
> everyone knows that the hawks need a true point guard. how about a sign and trade with cassell+maggette/or draft pick for josh smith?


NO way. We need Sam and I think DTS will resign him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> how about this idea:
> 
> everyone knows that the hawks need a true point guard. how about a sign and trade with cassell+maggette/or draft pick for josh smith?



Cassell would never agree to a sign and trade, especially one to the Hawks.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

If people are bent on trading Maggette, go for someone who can produce immediately....

Josh Smith played a good 2nd half on a bad team, but the Clippers need to go for the Championship and Josh Smith isn't the guy to do it. Neither is Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> If people are bent on trading Maggette, go for someone who can produce immediately....
> 
> Josh Smith played a good 2nd half on a bad team, but the Clippers need to go for the Championship and Josh Smith isn't the guy to do it. Neither is Gerald Wallace.



I agree. If the Clippers do trade him, trade him for a good player. No pick, the Clippers aren't rebuilding. If Maggette does get traded, I will be sad. If he gets traded and the Clippers get a great player player, I will be pleased. If they get crap back, I will be pissed.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

leidout said:


> If people are bent on trading Maggette, go for someone who can produce immediately....
> 
> Josh Smith played a good 2nd half on a bad team, but the Clippers need to go for the Championship and Josh Smith isn't the guy to do it. Neither is Gerald Wallace.


Did you not notice that G.Wallace had a great season this past year? 

I'm against trading Maggette. I think he'll be back to the Maggette we all have grown to love this next season.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

a lot of people saying that josh smith is not worth maggette. do you guys know who josh smith is? if atlanta offered josh smith for maggette straight up, we would be crazy not to take that.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> a lot of people saying that josh smith is not worth maggette. do you guys know who josh smith is? if atlanta offered josh smith for maggette straight up, we would be crazy not to take that.


Seriously buddy, he is a good young player but you are hyping him way too much. Maggette is a proven commodity while Josh Smith had a good 1/2 of a season. What happens when Smith becomes a FA? He is only a year away from being a RFA. I dont think we will be able to resign him considering we need to lock up Livingston and Kaman. ATL needs to get rid of some of their SFs not acquire them. There is already a log jam at the SF spot in ATL. So this really doesnt make much sense for either team.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

mike james to atl
josh smith to lac
maggette to tor


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

lac
pg:livy/cassell
sg:ross/mobley
sf:smith/radman
pf:brand/singleton
c:kaman/?????

tor
pg:calderon
sg: peterson
sf:maggette
pf:villanueva
c:bosh


atl
pg:james
sg:johnson
sf:childress
pf:harrington
c: pachulia


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> mike james to atl
> josh smith to lac
> maggette to tor


Isnt Mike James a FA?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Why isn't it Maggette for Josh Smith straight up? Josh Smith is promising, but not that promising to include a pick, especially a first rounder.

If I were the Clips, Maggette is definitely an asset that shouldn't be traded until a very good deal, ala the Artest-Maggette on, comes up. 



> how about this idea:
> everyone knows that the hawks need a true point guard. how about a sign and trade with cassell+maggette/or draft pick for josh smith?


 very funny :rofl:


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

maggette to minnesota. 

for ricky davis and egriffin.. haha

i really like maggette.. and i want him playin with kg :/


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

hawks fan here, i want to tell you that the chance the hawks trading josh smith is slim to none, you have a better chance getting elgin baylor out of retirement, then the hawks trading Josh smith he is 100% untouchable. Josh Childress on the other hand is not on the tradeblock but from what i heard Billy Knight is listening at trade offers for him, but Billy is very high on him and i don't think he'll let him go.

Like i said Billy would listen to trade offers for Josh Childress but your going to have to wow him , and Harrington is definatly avalible


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> hawks fan here, i want to tell you that the chance the hawks trading josh smith is slim to none, you have a better chance getting elgin baylor out of retirement, then the hawks trading Josh smith he is 100% untouchable. Josh Childress on the other hand is not on the tradeblock but from what i heard Billy Knight is listening at trade offers for him, but Billy is very high on him and i don't think he'll let him go.


U have 10 small forwards. Who is on the block?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

abwowang said:


> maggette to minnesota.
> 
> for ricky davis and egriffin.. haha
> 
> i really like maggette.. and i want him playin with kg :/


I love Ricky D and he is a big time CLipper Killer, however, I question his attitude and heart.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

CMags is a great superstar complementary player, great confidence and work ethic. But he lost his explosiveness, don't count him out yet. I love Josh though, he can pass way better than CMags, his dribbling is improving a lot and play better D. I'd take Josh Smith if Atlana wanna do it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

swift88 said:


> CMags is a great superstar complementary player, great confidence and work ethic. But he lost his explosiveness, don't count him out yet. I love Josh though, he can pass way better than CMags, his dribbling is improving a lot and play better D. I'd take Josh Smith if Atlana wanna do it.


I think Maggs will regain his explosiveness next year. I think maybe he should slim down a little bit so he can get his hops back..


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

yea, he can't even scratch his back


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Maggette has all the tools but no brain. Man......all his mistakes were so costly. It still hurts when I think about it. I like the guy but he is got to go.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Maggette has all the tools but no brain. Man......all his mistakes were so costly. It still hurts when I think about it. I like the guy but he is got to go.


Wow, everyone has short term memory about Corey. I guess your thinking is 'what have u done for me lately?' Im ashame of all you Corey bashers. If he gets traded I hope puts 40 on us every time he plays us.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Its not just this season, he has been making too many costly mistakes over the years. He is young but he is a veteran. He shouldnt be making those mistakes over and over again.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Its not just this season, he has been making too many costly mistakes over the years. He is young but he is a veteran. He shouldnt be making those mistakes over and over again.


No one complained when he was increasing his ppg average every year since his rookie year.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm pretty solidly pro-Maggette, i.e., don't trade him unless a good deal comes up, and I've always admired his hard work ethic, even I have to admit he seems to make some of the biggest mistakes at just the worst moments.


----------

